# Is the Mummy sold out already?



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Is the Mummy sold out and unavailable already? 

I ask because I have recently ordered a copy from a local shop but his info still says it won't be available until sometime towards the end of July. If it's no longer available from his distributors I will have to see about paying more for the kit somewhere else.

Thank you.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I don't think it's sold out. I just checked Megahobby and they have it in stock fro 36 bucks.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Culttvman has them too


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Frank still has them as well. :thumbsup:
Shipping WILL be expensive though; the kit weighs anbout three pounds!
Tom


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hmm, could be the distributors are sold out of their stock and are waiting on a second run...maybe?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Not sold out, plenty in stock. Not sure why there would be anyone out of stock if they needed them. If your shop can't find, tell them to contact me and I will put them in touch with a distributor that has them in stock.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Thanks Frank!

And thanks to everybody else as well. I knew I could find it online, I just can't figure out why his distributor hasn't sent a copy to him yet.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Bruce Bishop said:


> Thanks Frank!
> 
> And thanks to everybody else as well. I knew I could find it online, I just can't figure out why his distributor hasn't sent a copy to him yet.


That is odd, I wish I knew who his distributor was!


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

I ordered mine from a local hobby shop and picked it up today.
The box is huge; couldn't believe it.
It's also the most expensive plastic model I've ever bought at $47.69....unbelievable...oh well.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

rat salad said:


> I ordered mine from a local hobby shop and picked it up today.
> The box is huge; couldn't believe it.
> It's also the most expensive plastic model I've ever bought at $47.69....unbelievable...oh well.


Hmm, $44.99 is full retail. Was that with tax?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

rat salad said:


> I ordered mine from a local hobby shop and picked it up today.
> The box is huge; couldn't believe it.
> It's also the most expensive plastic model I've ever bought at $47.69....unbelievable...oh well.




People shouldn't be charged more than the retail price but price is all relative and even if you were overcharged slightly, it's still not a lot to pay considering the tooling costs for plastic kits.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

The Mummy kit came finally came in for me! You guys are right, it's a big box and relatively heavy. I was very lucky to get it for $35 including the tax!  That's why I was a little worried about getting this particular copy.

I want to take a look at it whenever I get finished with my Iron Man. I really need to make some more time so I can finally finish up shellhead.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Keep a little towel on hand when you open the box, Bruce...you may find yourself drooling a bit...


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

...with tax. It's a beautiful model though. I was just shocked at the price. I was thinking it would be $35 tops.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

rat salad said:


> ...with tax. It's a beautiful model though. I was just shocked at the price. I was thinking it would be $35 tops.


As with everything we do, I wish they could all be cheaper, but not much I can do. If modeling ever makes and "Aurora-era" comeback and we can sell even half of what they did, we could drop the price like you wouldn't believe. Quantity is the key to it all.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Frank is not one to blow his own horn, so I will do it for him. The upcoming Frankenstein kit, another classic monster with a HUGE display base, WILL be priced at $35. As Frank explained it to me, there were fewer parts to be tooled and the weight (ANOTHER factor in production costs) was less, resulting in MORE bang for YOUR buck! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I thought the suggested retail of 45 was a bit high originaly, but after getting the kit in my hands, I realizized that it about the same (plastic wieght wise) as three or four long boxkits. So even at full retail its a deal.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

rat salad said:


> ...with tax. It's a beautiful model though. I was just shocked at the price. I was thinking it would be $35 tops.






If anyone should be moaning it's us in the UK where shops like Comet Miniatures are charging a staggering £39.95 which works out at $65. Even $47 is perfectly reasonable compared to that, so stop moaning.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Moebius said:


> As with everything we do, I wish they could all be cheaper, but not much I can do. If modeling ever makes and "Aurora-era" comeback and we can sell even half of what they did, we could drop the price like you wouldn't believe. Quantity is the key to it all.


Understood.
:thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbearr (Jul 16, 2005)

HobbyTown in Knoxville has two of these left.

Hope that isn't considered SPAM...


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> If anyone should be moaning it's us in the UK where shops like Comet Miniatures are charging a staggering £39.95 which works out at $65. Even $47 is perfectly reasonable compared to that, so stop moaning.


I agree,but comet has a bad habit of £ for $ conversion even if the £ is stronger they have been doing this since been in business,its cheaper to buy from Steve At Cult Tv and have him ship it to the UK,I do it and wouldn't give Comet the business and I know of a few others who have had there fingers burnt over the years and wont buy either,I'm all for making a profit(I did have a shop once)but not overkill like some in the UK who saw the need for greed and almost killed the Garage kit in UK and stop our friends in the US from selling to us for fear of rip offs as they could'nt tell friend from foe,I'm getting carried away now...sorry didnt mean to go of track,we need young blood in the hobby and to increase sales that way through the kids,its a big fight against the playstations and nintendo's.....couldnt we convince Nabisco that these games are bad for kids and buy the companies and close them down so that we can get on with our childhood and build our models and pass on our skills to the kids instead of them coming telling us how to work the TV.....lol,I'll keep buying in Scotland,cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

GordonMitchell said:


> I agree,but comet has a bad habit of £ for $ conversion even if the £ is stronger they have been doing this since been in business,its cheaper to buy from Steve At Cult Tv and have him ship it to the UK,I do it and wouldn't give Comet the business and I know of a few others who have had there fingers burnt over the years and wont buy either,I'm all for making a profit(I did have a shop once)but not overkill like some in the UK who saw the need for greed and almost killed the Garage kit in UK and stop our friends in the US from selling to us for fear of rip offs as they could'nt tell friend from foe,I'm getting carried away now...sorry didnt mean to go of track,we need young blood in the hobby and to increase sales that way through the kids,its a big fight against the playstations and nintendo's.....couldnt we convince Nabisco that these games are bad for kids and buy the companies and close them down so that we can get on with our childhood and build our models and pass on our skills to the kids instead of them coming telling us how to work the TV.....lol,I'll keep buying in Scotland,cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:




See, I don't mind paying a good price (as long as the kit is of good quality of course...which the Mummy is) if the manufacturer benefits from it, but it's when shops do like you say and double the price when they convert it from dollars to pounds it gets annoying. I was thinking....ok...shops like Comet miniatures have to get these on import, but there again surely these kits have to be shipped from China to the US anyway and I might be wrong but there's most probably charges at US customs too. So how come our friends across the pond pay about half the price?


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Most reputable dealers get bulk trade deals from manufacturers and in the hobby trade your usual mark up is 33.3%,some times you have to absorb a bit depending on the exchange rate but I found that overall(while trading)it evened out throughout the year and I never once had to make it £ for $ to my customers,what you have to watch for is the distributor(I wont name names)but I have found that they take a 50% mark up before offering to the hobby shop and some times the shop and distributor work hand in hand so you get a whopping jump in retail price,I had an incident at a Star Trek Con where I was accused of ripping of the customer because my goods were cheaper so they couldnt be the real dealyeah ....work that one out.If more people in the UK bought direct from the US it might make the profiteering retailers etc think again but I personally dont think it will as they have been doing it since the 92 and unfortunatelly still,cheers,Gordon


----------

